# Car symbol robbers in my city



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2012)

In Mangalore students are flicking car logos of luxury cars like BMW, Volkswagen 

Car logo theft on the rise - The Times of India




Spoiler



Some students even robbed out bathroom parts and sold it from our college


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 18, 2012)

bah! They even take Tata, maruti suzuki. Its happening for some months now, its not a new trend. Happens here in Mumbai too and it still happens.


----------



## noob (Feb 18, 2012)

ha ha LOL>..and how much money they make ? Any idea ?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2012)

^ Depends on the scrap dealer


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

Read this quite a lot in automative magazine *Overdive.* It seems its a huge problem in many cities. They dont even leave Maruti 800 sometimes


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 18, 2012)

^ Overdrive*


My dad's Innova's Toyota logo go flicked few times.


(yes, in Mangalore.)


----------



## buddyram (Feb 18, 2012)

voila: now the manufacturer has to laminate the logo plate with the bumper or so...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

I saw this car logo change in a comedy movie....

maruti 800 with lamborghini logo...


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

They should solder the logo to the car. This problem is virtually non existent in kolkata, but wonder by when they will catch up.


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 18, 2012)

All my Three cars are without logo.And not that they are premium models.They are bottom rug cheap Tata Safari, Ford Fiesta and Maruti Gypsy.
  The mischief i know.There happens to be school just around the corner of my house.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ Feviquick


----------



## funskar (Feb 19, 2012)

Saw it on news channel couple of days before..


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 19, 2012)

noob said:


> ha ha LOL>..and how much money they make ? Any idea ?


They can get from 2000-5000 depending upon the brand. TOI had a good coverage in my city when a gang of three was busted with more than 20 logos.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 19, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> They can get from 2000-5000 depending upon the brand. TOI had a good coverage in my city when a gang of three was busted with more than 20 logos.



Woah! 2k for a logo? What for?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ Many Students mod there cars/bike with logos


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 20, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Woah! 2k for a logo? What for?


2K is the minimum amount for brands like Hyundai or Ford(No one bothers to steal a Maruti logo). Its because these logos are not available or very rarely available at the dealer or any other accessories shop. you r left with two options, buy from these thieves or drive without logo.......


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2012)

Why are they stealing them. Where would they be used.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

asingh said:


> Why are they stealing them. Where would they be used.


BMW autorickshaw FTW!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2012)

Quick question: Is this stuff covered under normal insurance ?


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 20, 2012)

^^No way it is covered under normal insurance. BTW no one generally claims insurance as you can buy them for less than 2K from dealer and claiming for insurance will in most case lapse their NCB which is more than 2.5K.......



asingh said:


> Why are they stealing them. Where would they be used.



They steal these things to sell them back to us at higher price. As these things are rarely available at dealership, they steal it and utilize its scarcity in the legal market and sell it in black at higher price....Seems a good business with very less capital


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2012)

Yindans.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2012)

the manufacturers should provide a detachable logo so that the consumer can take it back home whenever he parks the car.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

The thieves are mostly school and college students, most of them come form middle class or upper class families even having their own cars, this is a bad habit.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 20, 2012)

ahh yes....we faced that problem a lot in mumbai where my uncle's toyota innova's logo went missing...that was almost more than a year ago...its been going on for a while...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> The thieves are mostly school and college students, most of them come form middle class or upper class families even having their own cars, this is a bad habit.


yea mostly near my college this happens


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> yea mostly near my college this happens


Those gawd damn hooligans.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 20, 2012)

Many of them are drug addicts too and most do it just for the heck of it because they truly believe they will never get caught.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

baccilus said:


> Many of them are drug addicts too and most do it just for the heck of it because they truly believe they will never get caught.


If they are caught, atleast in kolkata, they will beat to a pulp, mostly by other people who have no connection to the car(as we say in bengali "Gonodholai")


----------



## Anish (Feb 20, 2012)

Once I saw a HM ambassador with a Mercedes-Benz logo mounted infront.! And a Mauruti 800 with a BMW logo.now remembered on seeing this post.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 21, 2012)

Alright. I have finally decided I wont buy a Mercedes now. By the way, logo of my friend's Maruti (alto, i think) is stolen and he is freakin furious! loll


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Alright. I have finally decided I wont buy a Mercedes now. By the way, logo of my friend's Maruti (alto, i think) is stolen and he is freakin furious! loll


LOL, someone steals maruti logo? Pathetic.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

thank God this kind of act is not done in North East yet.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2012)

In Pune you can see cars with missing logos and autorickshaws adorned with BMW, Mercedes-benz and even Tata logos.


----------



## revolt (Feb 21, 2012)

By reading this thread i remembered somebody once stole my Nissan logo.Then i stole one from another car and fitted it into mine.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

revolt said:


> By reading this thread i remembered somebody once stole my Nissan logo.Then i stole one from another car and fitted it into mine.


LOL 
Chain theft?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

revolt said:


> By reading this thread i remembered somebody once stole my Nissan logo.Then i stole one from another car and fitted it into mine.



you should have revolted instead


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 10, 2012)

@revolt lolmax


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

the motive is simple:thieves steal ur car's logo and sell it to accessory shops .then to restore your logo-less ride to its former logo-full brand-stinking glory you have to go to an accessory shop and buy it.so in a way THEY MAKE YOU PAY FOR YOUR STOLEN CAR'S LOGO
its an accessory shop-thief nexus
in return thieves get some extra pocket money


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

Never heard this type of theft, seriously wtf


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

this should be in the 'dumbest things...' thread.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2012)

Come on people in my college,Even removed bathroom parts and sold it,They were caught thru CCTV though


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2012)

asingh said:


> Why are they stealing them. Where would they be used.



My guess would be of quick buck to impress girlfriend(s), spend on booze & to live a lavish lifestyle.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Come on people in my college,Even removed bathroom parts and sold it,They were caught thru CCTV though



This happens in many colleges, but students here don't sell, just break.


----------



## j.j (Mar 16, 2012)

In old days one man came to me near public garden and showed me a symbol of Maruti Baleno and said 50 ka hai.
I bought it with a mind frame it can be useful if mine breaks/lost.Next day when I saw my car with no symbol!
He stole mine and sold to me.


----------

